# Problems with Omni.Step



## Kath (Feb 26, 2012)

We have an Autotrail fitted with a single step Omni.Step. Over the winter it has developed operating problems. The symptoms are:
1) It operates well intermittently on the entrance push button, the central locking key and the engine start up retraction, suggesting it is sound mechanically. The step has been kept clean and well lubricated.
2) Very often however, when operated, it comes out/down o.k, but then refuses to go all the way back.
3) We have removed the push switch and cleaned the contacts, no improvement.
4) We have taken off the motor cover and cleaned all contacts and put Vaseline on them, no improvement.
5) We have removed the fuse behind the drivers chair, cleaned and replaced, no improvement.
6) When starting the van with step down, often the same thing happens. The step only partly retracts and the alarm goes crazy!
7) Same with the cental locking switch, only part retraction.
8) Only clue we don't understand is when repeatedly pushing the button to get it to retract and it doesn't, we can hear a clicking sound from cab area ( fuse box we think ) sounds like electrical resistance?
Anybody got ideas or further points to check.
Thanks
Kath


----------



## robjk (Feb 26, 2012)

Kath said:


> We have an Autotrail fitted with a single step Omni.Step. Over the winter it has developed operating problems. The symptoms are:
> 1) It operates well intermittently on the entrance push button, the central locking key and the engine start up retraction, suggesting it is sound mechanically. The step has been kept clean and well lubricated.
> 2) Very often however, when operated, it comes out/down o.k, but then refuses to go all the way back.
> 3) We have removed the push switch and cleaned the contacts, no improvement.
> ...




Hi Kath
I have had problems in the past with my step and have solved the problem by tightening the spade connections on the back of the switch. The brown / middle wire is the main feed from leisure battery and I have been told that this connection if not fully secure can cause all sorts of problems ans after trying many times this is how I fixed mine.

Rob


----------



## n brown (Feb 26, 2012)

difficult without seeing but the clicking is probably the relay sending power to the motor ,and the reason its clicking is a mechanical problem,ie theres something physically getting in the way of the step retracting.this could be a bit of crap off the road or a slightly bent component


----------



## Kath (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Rob,
Do you mean the connections on the push switch in hab area, or connections to the motor, i.e. next to the step.

N Brown, thanks for your suggestion, will double check the step for dirt and bent connections.

Kath


----------



## robjk (Feb 26, 2012)

Kath said:


> Hi Rob,
> Do you mean the connections on the push switch in hab area, or connections to the motor, i.e. next to the step.
> 
> 
> Kath



Kath
The connections on the switch inside the van.

Rob


----------



## arto69gl (Feb 26, 2012)

You can get spare parts for these steps from omnistor


----------

